# Weak small generator Battery



## Hurley (Jan 25, 2015)

Can I jump the gen's small 12v battery with a car 12v without damaging the gen?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Be very careful.

Voltage wise, it would be safe. The problem is that a weak/dead battery draws a lot of current initially to charge. That smaller battery can get very hot, very fast as it tries to charge from the jumpers. If there are any problems with the battery, a shorted cell for example, the battery could explode. Definitely make all your connections away from battery.

You'd do better to charge it with the correct sized charger.


----------



## Hurley (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks, will do.


----------

